# Swollen Head



## comfortcare (Sep 10, 2011)

My betta's right side of his head is swollen. He has a white spot at the top of the gill and one on the bottom. His gill is open and it is white inside. It looks like someone took a white spear and stuck in through the right side of his head. He is breathing harder. The white does not appear anywhere else on his body.

Here are his water parameters: ammonia-0, nitrite-0, nitrate-0, ph-7.6...we have very hard water. He is in a 10 gal, heavily planted tank...nothing sharp or pokey. Aqua 20 filter with a baffle and a sponge over the intake.

Also in his tank: 2 Amano Shrimp, 2 Otos, 3 Olive Nerites

I have put him in a hospital tank, 2 1/2 gallon, added 1/4 tablet of Jungle Fungus clear and 1 tsp aquarium salt, with a soft silk plant for him to rest on. Temperature is 80 degrees. 

Please, does anyone have any suggestions.

Wilson is my "first love".


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm sorry he's sick, but you're doing everything I would do in that situation. I hope the little guy pulls through.


----------



## comfortcare (Sep 10, 2011)

Thank you. He is my first betta...actually my first fish! It was love at first sight. I am praying he pulls through.


----------



## ChessieSFR (Dec 30, 2011)

It's amazing how attached you can get to a betta. My favorite fish ever was a betta. He was awesome. Good luck nursing him back to health. Stay on top of the water to keep it clean. That's the best advice I can give.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It sounds like you are doing a good job with him, it's hard to say what it could be without seeing him. Have you looked at gill flukes as a possibility? A pic might help.


----------

